# Drywall Lift



## Del (Feb 3, 2010)

I have an old lift that I never use, It's atleas 15 years old, one of the good ones. Im thinking about selling it, any ideas on what I could get for it?

Thanks


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

What brand and condition?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Yellow panel lift? Good condition,about 250 tops---its used!!!New they are 600


----------

